# Show your Tran Sport boat thread !



## Capt Scott Reeh

Ok...lets get something going.Awhile back there was a show your Shallow Sport thread.Lets show TV,Donny and Franky some love and post pics of our Tran Sports !  I'll start 

2011 F23 w/ Suzuki 250SS aka " The F Sled "


----------



## h_soape

That boat looks better without you in it, might need to take me fishing to make up for your ugly ***


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

h_soape said:


> That boat looks better without you in it, might need to take me fishing to make up for your ugly ***


I almost called ya for the scouting trip I had yesterday but figured Ashley would NOT give you a hall pass. LOL


----------



## DAVILA2000

22SE' YAMI 200 HPDI VMAX! LUV IT!!!


----------



## Durtjunkee

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Ok...lets get something going.Awhile back there was a show your Shallow Sport thread.Lets show TV,Donny and Franky some love and post pics of our Tran Sports !  I'll start
> 
> 2011 F23 w/ Suzuki 250SS aka " The F Sled "


How did I know it'd be you startin a thread like this??? HAHA!!!

You got a tight boat podna!
You gonna be in 'gorda this weekend? Maybe you can give me a test ride???


----------



## cobrayakker

2009 200SVT 175 Suzuki


----------



## Cool Hand

LOL What happened to the great ShouthShore VDR? lol.......Is this Jimmie Dummis? Nice Tran btw.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

Cool Hand said:


> LOL What happened to the great ShouthShore VDR? lol.......Is this Jimmie Dummis? Nice Tran btw.


 LOL Not Capt Jimmy D.......LOL.......and, never had a Southshore VDR .  Oh...Thanks


----------



## Cool Hand

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> LOL Not Capt Jimmy D.......LOL.......and, never had a Southshore VDR .  Oh...Thanks


----------



## CapnPerk

*SVT/SHO*

Here is my latest project. Best bay boat I have ever owned by far. Thanks Tran...


----------



## JimD

Good looking boat pxs till you got to the last one. Reminds me of the last one I saw Donny in. Told him he needed to stay behind the camera and have a better model driving the Tran boats on the web page. 

Here is the px that Donny took to send to my wife.  He takes great pxs. She was worried that I wanted a gray and black BC and that I would get run over when people could not see me. She did not realize it did not make much difference in the Galveston/ Matty bays what color boat you have the way a lot of people run their boats.


----------



## Nwilkins

Love my Baby Cat, one day a bigger Tran


----------



## ccg

I'll play....07 2100 LS....she's for sale too


----------



## cole

*Tran boats*

The Black boat was my first Tran a 06' 21XLR8 LS with Merc 250xs 
The Gray one is my new one, 10' 20XLR8 LS Merc 250xs


----------



## Cool Hand

CapnPerk said:


> Here is my latest project. Best bay boat I have ever owned by far. Thanks Tran...


WOW! That is the sweetest looking boat i seen in a long time...(besides my Shallow Sport:biggrin


----------



## redfish5469

*heres mine*

06' TranCat 175 suzuki


----------



## Team MirrOlure

'07 210V, 200 HPDI


----------



## Po Boy

200svt


----------



## Whoopin It Up!

*My Tran Sport "Baby Cat"*

I will join in on this thread ... looks fun to me! I just took delivery of my brand new Baby Cat a few days before Christmas 2010. I have logged about 9 hours on it. These pics were taken with not much sunlight, but I think they came out ok. I am enjoying the boat. I look forward to my 1st saltwater fishing trip.


----------



## RKJ

*2004 Tran Cat*


----------



## captredneck

2008 XLR-8 
Yamaha 300 
24'8"


----------



## boonedog

2010 BabyCat w/ 2010 90HP Yami


----------



## KWillis

*her she is*

2011 baby cat suki 90hr red and bone


----------



## Whoopin It Up!

*The other thread "How many Baby Cat Owners Here?*

If you have a Baby Cat and have not posted it in the other thread...
"How many Baby Cat Owners Here?" ... please do so. There seems to be genuine interest in these boats.


----------



## jmack

KWillis said:


> 2011 baby cat suki 90hr red and bone


How does it perform with the suzukie ???


----------



## KWillis

*@jmack*

Like a beast!! U can't even hear the engine when its idling. . And the torque is has is phenomenal...no regrets!


----------



## black drom

Here's to Donny, Frank and the entire Tran crew! we've been so preoccupied enjoying our new 20 SVT, that I've neglected to post anything regarding how absolutely impressed we are. everytime out seems to reveal some previously un-noticed beneficial aspect.we are fortunate to have local craftsman able to produce and service such fine boats for us.we appreciated the opportunity to test ride the boats and even the exact motor which i chose to rig! by the way,which was offered at a very competitive price.after nearly 70 hours of use since early 08/10, we've had not one issue with boat , motor or trailer( honda and coastline are very fine products as well). don't have any pics of just the boat. this one is from 12/20/10 and is memorable. the young man with the 26" red on his stringer is my eldest daughter's boyfriend. but more importantly, now an army reservist and engineering student who spent a full year of his young life as a turret gunner on a humvee in iraq so the rest of us could enjoy our many freedoms. on his first wade of his first saltwater trip, he managed this nice red on a ttf big minnow. i was delighted to hear that 30lb braid sing on that reel as i watched him enjoy and win that fight! made my day.i must mention, i wouldn't be enjoying any of this without the mentoring of Old Salt(USMC '67-'69) un-stringing fish behind young Alex there. thanks for reading.


----------



## beach




----------



## JRAMEY

Here's my 2009 Baby Cat...


----------



## Navi

I sure like those babycats, little more than I want to spend on that size boat but they are nice


----------



## Fishdaze

KWillis said:


> 2011 baby cat suki 90hr red and bone


I like that color combo.


----------



## shallowgal

Looking good. I like all the color variations. I often wish some of our SS owners would get adventurous and order something different. I think a purple boat would be rad.


----------



## JimD

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=229305

Is the original post that shows just how many Baby Cat owners there are.

shallowgal- you may like the pink one posted in the last post.

Donny used to get $500 extra for the colors and may still if he builds you one from scratch. Every time he builds a demo BC someone like me walks in and buys it.

I wanted a gray and black but ended up with the first red/white but the wife thinks I am safe in it. because it is easier to see on the water.

She has not seen some of our snowbirds and other bay fishing characters that might run over a PT boat the way they drive.

"Whoopin it up" is our token Aggie with a BC. What do we need to do for the black dog? Paint it white or maroon to match the boat?  Donny did a nice job rigging running lights off his front stand.


----------



## 999

2480


----------



## MIKE S.

1998 14' Scooter


----------



## Rockportmarine

Here is a Pink Baby Cat we had made for the "Babes on The Bay" Tournament.


----------



## Kyle 1974

24 xlr8


----------



## Tailshot

shallowgal said:


> Looking good. I like all the color variations. I often wish some of our SS owners would get adventurous and order something different. I think a purple boat would be rad.


Haha...after listening to Wes tell me at the boat show how hard it was to finish that black console on the 24V, I figured he would wince at an all "tiger" blue hull 24V.


----------



## orthofisher

2007 Trancat 150 Yamaha TRP


----------



## JimD

Here is my little boat. Great color but makes it hard to potlick.


----------



## scoot

20' SVT, 175 Zuke, front and back towers. Love it.


----------



## sneddy_2000

*Love my Baby Cat*

Tran really takes good care of their customers.


----------



## eesmike

2011 2480 XLR8 with 300 E-Tec.... Love it!


----------



## Po Boy

I have added a K TOP since my last post.


----------



## eesmike

I'm looking to buy a gently used baby cat if anyone is selling! Let me know!


----------



## Hynesbayboy34

*210 v*

just got my boat back from tran they did a bang up job on turning this 02 into a new looking boat


----------



## goodwood

eesmike said:


> 2011 2480 XLR8 with 300 E-Tec.... Love it!


dude my kinda boat


----------



## Saltster82

*20' 1996 Sport*

I sold my shallow blaster and I am missing it.....still wouldn't trade the boat for the world!


----------



## JimD

e..Mike 
Talk with Donny and see what he has or has heard about being put on the market. 

You see comments from time to time about people upgrading their old Tran boat for one of the new ones. Used boats do not seem to sit around very long. Might put a post up on used boats looking for one like you want.


----------



## RGH22

Finally got my new2me boat.
[IMG]http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg144/GODVL22/IMG_20110715_165156.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Treble J

Love my Tran Cat!


----------



## sallenclum

eesmike said:


> I'm looking to buy a gently used baby cat if anyone is selling! Let me know!


 have a 2009 baby cat forsale.low hours dont have time to use it much. 979-244-1318


----------



## crt

*Transport 22*

2004 22' Transport


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

crt said:


> 2004 22' Transport


Saw your boat at the shop awhile back getting her remake......looks awesome !


----------



## pipeliner345

JimD said:


> Here is my little boat. Great color but makes it hard to potlick.


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......THAT IS HILARIOUS!!!!!!!....mines red tooooo..Lol!!


----------



## txag'87

*Looking for used TranCat*

I am also in the market for a used TranCat - 18-22 footer.

If anyone is looking to sell one, shoot me a text or email

[email protected]
210-843-5575

Thanks for the pics.

Neil


----------



## KWillis

*2010 baby cat!*

Red and Bone


----------



## RGH22




----------



## Hynesbayboy34

not sure if you were talking about mine but thanks


----------



## WVNative

*Nothing fancy*

nothing fancy but gives me options. Lots to do with this boat yet.


----------



## jreynolds

*xlr8*

My XLR8


----------



## fatred

Great boat 22SE


----------



## CoastalObession

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Ok...lets get something going.Awhile back there was a show your Shallow Sport thread.Lets show TV,Donny and Franky some love and post pics of our Tran Sports !  I'll start
> 
> 2011 F23 w/ Suzuki 250SS aka " The F Sled "


 Whens your new cat going to be ready?


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

CoastalObession said:


> Whens your new cat going to be ready?


LOL.....Don't have one ordered. My F23 does everything well !


----------



## smi224

*XLR8 20LS*

In the market for a new boat and the 20LS is in the picture. Did a search and not much performance data on here that I could fnd. Any help would be appreciated. Looking at one with the Mercury 250xs.

Draft, speed, holeshot, etc.

Thanks


----------



## III

Cowtrap? *Nothing fancy* 
nothing fancy but gives me options. Lots to do with this boat yet.


----------



## ATX 4x4

I wish I saw more XLR8's on here...namely the 2080. I really have my eye on that boat.


----------



## JimD

The original RED/WHITE BC.


----------



## JimD

*RED and WHITE BC*

The First Red BC.


----------



## boltmaster

another red and white BC...


----------



## Haynie24Cat

*2012 Baby Cat Getting Rigged ETA August 7*

We can't wait. I fell in love with this little BC and rigged it out similar to our Haynie. Going to Welder for K-Top and platforms 1st week of August, so hopefully we'll have by the end of the first week. We MACKED this thing out!!


----------



## CJ46

*My SVT 240*

Great boat love it!!


----------



## TEDDY BEAR

*24' svt*

This boat is everything I ever dreamed of.


----------



## hoosierplugger

I like this shot of my Babycat.


----------



## JCockrell

*21' ls*

2011 21' LS - 2011 140 SUZUKI - love the setup, floats skinny with the lighter motor and still runs fast enough for us.


----------



## Number_Five

hoosierplugger said:


> I like this shot of my Babycat.
> View attachment 878273


That is a great shot!! I love that perspective!

Here is mine
















Five


----------



## TEDDY BEAR

*24' SVT more pics*

I have done my homework and am convinced the tran family builds a rock solid boat , I made several random stops by and Donnie was always eager to show me all stages of construction in there fiberglass shop and they don't cut any corners. And took me on demo in 30 mph north wind so I could see how it performed in rough water , he let me put it through what ever I wanted to. That's all I needed to see. I got everything I paid for and way more. Here a few more pics . Suzuki 250 SS 19 pitch OS1 turbo prop from full throttle boat works 50 mph 6000 rpm. Awesome fuel economy


----------



## TEDDY BEAR

*24'*

My pics


----------



## TEDDY BEAR

*24' svt*

More pics


----------



## TEDDY BEAR

*24'svt*

Another pic


----------



## Produce357

This is my new toy. 2013, 22 SVT with 250 SHO. 

LOVE IT!!!

More than I could have hoped for.


----------



## Rippin_drag

How fast does that 140 Suzi push that 21' LS ?
How is the holeshot?



JCockrell said:


> 2011 21' LS - 2011 140 SUZUKI - love the setup, floats skinny with the lighter motor and still runs fast enough for us.


----------



## cottonpicker

Produce357---I notice your trailer does not appear to be level. This will cause unequal load on your tires,axcles,etc. Just a heads up. Great looking rig!!!!


----------



## JCockrell

Rippin_drag said:


> How fast does that 140 Suzi push that 21' LS ?
> How is the holeshot?


we have a four blade on it right now for hole shot... she jumps up pretty quick.... id say 12 inches easy with a mud botom. it floats in about 8-10" depending on how much weight you got on it... its pretty amazing how much the back end picks up when you walk up on the bow, think it has to do a lot with the lighter motor too... i've had it a 41 with just me and a tail wind WOT at 6000 RPM's then i hit the red line and backed down... typically runs about 32-35 around 5400 RPM's... I live in Alvin if your around the area and wanna go for a ride or do some fishing one weekend just let me know.


----------



## jreynolds

*18 svt*

Just picked her up last weekend.


----------



## LA Wader

I should be picking up my Tran 2280 XLR8 in about 2 weeks, I can't wait. Just in time for winter fishing on Big Lake and Sabine lake.


----------



## txfishon

*#2*

Number 2 !!


----------



## JCockrell

I need to see more pictures of this boat!!!. i'm kinda digging that casting platform over the console ... more pics please!!!


txfishon said:


> Number 2 !!


----------



## Whipray

txfishon said:


> Number 2 !!


Dang Freddy, that thing looks fast just sitting still.


----------



## Igofish

Trancat 18. My favorite boat so far


----------



## txfishon

*Fold Down "Tower" Pics*

Was asked to post more pics of the "Tower" on my Tran. 
It is 53 inches off the deck Top of console is 33 inches. 
Cory @ Aluma-Tech Did the work !


----------



## judweiser

*Babycat*

Here's mine, I guess when it warms up I should get some water pics.


----------



## Fishng

*20 SVT 175 Suzi*

OK, here's one more.
Love my SVT.


----------



## wickll

*200 svt*

Our new to us SVT and my limit of reds caught on 2nd trip.


----------



## Number_Five

wickll said:


> Our new to us SVT and my limit of reds caught on 2nd trip.


Nice sled man! Always nice to put in a limit after getting the new boat on the water.

Five


----------



## dca16

XLR8 2100LS w/ 250 SHO


----------



## Durtjunkee

Love them 2100LS's


----------



## Capt. CK

*220 svt*

Here is mine. 2014 220SVT, 200 SHO


----------



## F N G

Congrats! I saw this boat last week at rigging and marveled at the beauty, well done!


----------



## F N G

Capt. CK said:


> Here is mine. 2014 220SVT, 200 SHO


PM


----------



## twelfth man

*2011 Baby Cat*

Here's my baby..


----------



## jreynolds

Updated pic of the 180 SVT. She's bad!


----------



## txfishon

*21XLR8 LS on the water*

Just had to share another pic of "On Time III" 
21XLR8 LS

Freddy


----------



## BudT

*Love the XLR8*



txfishon said:


> Just had to share another pic of "On Time III"
> 21XLR8 LS
> 
> Freddy


Pretty sure I saw you on the water a couple of weeks ago. Couldn't see the reds in the boat (that now see in the pics) from where I was, and it was a little overcast. But I do remember the contrast of the black and white, looked great. I'm sure the pictures don't do it justice, beautiful boat!

Bud


----------



## D HOGG

*2014 svt*

Picked her up on Tuesday, the 4th of February, spent half a day with her on the water and had to leave for Korea on the 8th, gone for 28 days ... I think it's the longest month of my life ... Will post some pics of her on the water when I get back to the good ole USA


----------



## D HOGG

*Pic*



D HOGG said:


> Picked her up on Tuesday, the 4th of February, spent half a day with her on the water and had to leave for Korea on the 8th, gone for 28 days ... I think it's the longest month of my life ... Will post some pics of her on the water when I get back to the good ole USA


At the dealership ....


----------



## txfishon

*Nice*

That is a clean looking SVT ! Gongrats and welcome to the Tran club.

Freddy


----------



## txfishon

*Thanks*



BudT said:


> Pretty sure I saw you on the water a couple of weeks ago. Couldn't see the reds in the boat (that now see in the pics) from where I was, and it was a little overcast. But I do remember the contrast of the black and white, looked great. I'm sure the pictures don't do it justice, beautiful boat!
> 
> Bud


Thanks Bud ... Donny puts em together like you want it.. Thats my idea of "custom" boats !!

Freddy


----------



## D HOGG

*Yeah !!*



txfishon said:


> That is a clean looking SVT ! Gongrats and welcome to the Tran club.
> 
> Freddy


Thanks Freddy !! I appreciate it ...


----------



## tightlinez

*2004 Transport Baby Cat!*

Just got it last Friday!! Super stoked and ready to get the line tight and the coolers full!!!

Tight linez everyone!!


----------



## Neverenough

Any 2280 XLR8 ownwers on here. I am thinking real hard about that sled.


----------



## Jon-Paul

Neverenough said:


> Any 2280 XLR8 ownwers on here. I am thinking real hard about that sled.


I have one. Really like the boat, if I had to do it all over I would go with a 250SHO

Right now it has a 200etec


----------

